# Custom Shredding Prices



## Colby

How much do y'all guys charge an hour to shred?
Thanks


----------



## Colby

Anybody????????


----------



## Texasmark

I charged $20 per acre for high weeds, local acreage so I could tractor to it before diesel went through the roof. I don't know that there is a set charge. You can measure your fuel usage, throw in something for wear and tear, and pay yourself what you feel you are worth. Offer it to a potential customer and if they don't like it, either negotiate somewhat, or blow it off. What's the point if you loose money on the deal.

Mark


----------



## Greasy30

I charge $35 an hour for local customers. If I have to travel I figure in fuel for truck. Lots of people are advertising $20 an hour around here. When customers ask why I am higher price I break it down explaing fuel, wear on equipment etc. plus this is minimum to where I make $. Also I tell them you grt what you pay for. I have tons of repeat customers because I take my time, do what they ask, and don't tear there property up.


----------



## ForemanTX

I usually go ahead and bid the job and add my moving cost in and depending on how big and how thick,I adjust what I am going to charge. This way the person knows at the end what it gonna cost them and dont have to hear anything about the cost. If I pull in with both tractors can knock down 20acres in about an hr....


----------



## Colby

I've been charging $50-60 all summer.


----------



## Colby

Colby said:


> I've been charging $50-60 all summer.


An acre


----------

